# 2011 Cruze Service Manual Set from Helm, Inc.



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...just received the following message from Helm Inc, the publishing company for GM manuals:

[email protected]

"The item you requested, GMP11P, *2011 Chevrolet Cruze Service Manual Set,* ($150) will be available for sale *5/15/2011*. 
Please go to *Service Manuals, Owner Manuals, Wiring Diagrams, Service Bulletins - Helm Incorporated* or contact us today at 1-800-782-4356 to place your order.

We Appreciate Your Business"


..here's their site's information: *2011 Chevrolet Cruze Service Manual Set* - Helm Incorporated


----------

